# Good read on photographing people



## laynea24 (Dec 14, 2012)

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2012/08/on-photographing-people-pt-2.html?m=1

My favorite quote:

"If everything else fails, have them hold a reflector while facing a wall." Hahaha


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 14, 2012)

*"Connect with your subject, not with the gear."

best quote

*


----------



## Derrel (Dec 14, 2012)

It seems a shame that the author doesn't seem to know enough about how to write about studio lighting to describe WHY she "looks terrible" when broad-lighted, and why she thinks she looks better when short-lighted. She's not doing the learning photographer any favors by utterly failing to describe the real reason she looks so different in photos two and three...

Her talking about her childhood trauma and the "best side" fallacy and failing to mention one of the key,critical aspects of how to light a face makes this yet another article written by somebody who does not seem to know how to write truly well about lighting...

She is leading her readers astray, dealing with this "my good side" vs "my bad side" topic, and presenting two widely differing basic lighting styles, and yet not even discussing "what" she is doing, and how that affects the rendering of a narrow face like her OWN...


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 14, 2012)

As usual, Derrel hits the nail on the head.....  this is NOT well written! Possibly a language / translation issue? 

Oh.. and I prefer her "bad side" shot... makes her look elfin sort of. Just needs a touch of fill.....


----------



## amolitor (Dec 14, 2012)

In the good-side/bad-side comparison her hair and makeup are different. This is a very poor comparison.


----------



## laynea24 (Dec 14, 2012)

This article is one of three. It's sole purpose is how to make your client feel comfortable and well taken care of. It's on the strobist blog, so there are plenty of lighting articles if that's what someone needs to learn about. She is Italian, so there are some translation issues. I found it to be an enjoyable read. She's funny, and I got a lot of useful tips out of it. If you guys don't like it, that's fine by me. I learned something, so I just thought I would share. Happy Friday!!


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 14, 2012)

yeah, I dont so much mind the article, but as others have noted, some of the examples are weird, if not dishonest about her topic.  She's making it out like this was some sort of comfort thing, but then also changing the lighting to a different scheme.  On the whole though, I found it likable enough.


----------



## Usul (Jan 9, 2013)

I like her 'bad side' more than another one . And i don't see any signs that tell about a trauma in her childood. Anyway i think it's an article about communication between a model and a photographer not about lightning.


----------



## laynea24 (Jan 10, 2013)

Usul said:
			
		

> I like her 'bad side' more than another one . And i don't see any signs that tell about a trauma in her childood. Anyway i think it's an article about communication between a model and a photographer not about lightning.



That's exactly what it is.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 10, 2013)

Usul said:


> I like her 'bad side' more than another one . And i don't see any signs that tell about a trauma in her childood. Anyway i think it's an article about communication between a model and a photographer not about lightning.



That is what it is.  At no point does the article claim to be about lighting.  It's about how to interact with your client.

I thought the article was great.  I've never been great at directing people I photograph (which isn't many at all), but this article gives some useful pointers and explains that being a bit shy to start with (for the client and the photographer) is perfectly normal.

And actually, in the good/bad side examples, the lighting is the same.  You can see in the catchlights that it's the same.  It is just showing how both sides of the face are asymmetrical and unless you plan to change your lights around after every squeeze of the shutter, you need to work out which side of the client's face is the best one (under your lighting set up).


----------



## CallMeBob (Jan 10, 2013)

I liked the article too. In general it was a good read. But in addition to the previous comments, I have an issue with the 'carved in stone' rule that people like to quote, "never, ever touch a model". It's a good rule if you're a creep, but I disagree with it in general. 

I would rephrase it to say, never touch a model inappropriately. I work a lot with models where it is just she and I, and there are times when you will need to adjust a wrinkle in her clothing,  or a strap, or you will need to adjust her arm a certain way because you  just can't describe to her where you want her to place it, or her hair needs fixing that she can't see, etc.

Those instances require that you touch the model if you want to get that particular shot or pose. I have a longer tutorial about all this for my students, but in a nutshell, I do, and I teach them to ask the model to try to make the adjustment herself first. If that doesn't work out, then ask the model for permission to make the adjustment, wait for that permission, and then make the adjustment. But never do it without the model's permission. In ten years there has never been a problem. I have had one model say "I'll do it", in which case I just backed off and went for a different pose. All others have said something like, "OK", or "sure, go ahead", or something similar.


----------

